# Help! Error messages after installing new wheels and springs



## jonnylo (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi all, 

I recently installed new aftermarket wheels and UP springs on my M3. It was OK for half a day but then I drove over a pothole and got a whole load of error messages - regenerative braking disabled, power steerling disabled, automatic vehicle hold disabled, traction control disabled, vehicle hold feature unavailable and stability control disabled!! I have attached a photo of my screen. 

Does anyone know what might be the issue? If I take it to a Tesla service centre, will my warranty be void due to having aftermarket wheels and springs? I'm based in the UK by the way.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's likely one of your wheel sensors was probably either not plugged in all the way, or the wire was broken during the spring installation. Check them all closely!

If it's not that, recalibrate the TPMS sensors.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd guess that you hit, cut, or disconnected something through the process. The pothole would suggest that something isn't well connected and the abrupt action loosened it.

Your warranty shouldn't be voided overall, but if they find something that can be associated with your actions, then you are definitely going to pay for it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Did those errors reset after you got back in to drive again? I've had the same thing happen after hitting a big pothole, probably jostled the motor's communications for second. All the errors there are from the rear motor.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I accidentally drove over a median once at low speed. Ended up ripping up the front paper underpanel as well as both plastic side skirts.

The car gave me a TON of error messages. I thought I had done some major damage to it. But they eventually disappeared and never came back. An inspection revealed no further damage. So it's probably an effect of hitting a big pothole too hard.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> The car gave me a TON of error messages. I thought I had done some major damage to it. But they eventually disappeared and never came back. An inspection revealed no further damage. So it's probably an effect of hitting a big pothole too hard.


Whenever I see stuff like that I try and think about the reason for it. My best guess is that there are multiple sensors that contribute to stability control - which is why it's so good normally, but it also would make them sensitive to being knocked out of calibration by a sudden event. Or something really simple, like say, a wheel sensor only being loosely plugged in. So it's worth a check if you had any kind of suspension work done!


----------



## jonnylo (Sep 17, 2021)

The garage didn't install TPMS sensor on the new wheels as the existing one from the aero wheels didn't fit it. That would explain why it constantly has the tyre air pressure message (which i'm fine with) but not sure if this caused the other issues? With that said, the car had no error messages (apart from the tyre pressure one) when i picked up the car after it had the new wheels and springs put on


----------

